

There are nearly 19,000 distinct Android Devices - cleis
http://qz.com/253153/one-way-to-tell-how-rich-a-country-is-look-at-its-profusion-of-android-phones/

======
Zigurd
If this bothers you, you are doing it wrong.

If your designer is stuck in iOS pixel-perfect land, use this number to
convince them they need to learn to use Asset Studio and live the
RelativeLayout way.

------
lutusp
> There are nearly 19,000 distinct Android Devices

I would have said "models", not "devices". But the point is clear -- there are
a lot of different configurations and hardware, all described as Android
devices.

I regularly hear from people who say one of my Android apps won't work on
their device. At first I would try to adjust my software, but as the years
have gone by, I realized there are too many fringe cases that don't have
anything remotely resembling a standard set of features -- even if they're
formally running some Android version and have some "standard" set of hardware
features.

